# Say Hi To My Roller



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

hello here is a pic of one of my rollers, let me know what you think please


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

thats a pritty nice roller. what is he a bald headed roller?


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

You have beautifull birds!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He kind of looks like a bald cap roller with drops of white melting down into his neck, he's gorgeous! What a sweet bird!

Your birds look like they are having alot of fun.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That is a lovely bird. You must live right where rollers were named after, Birmingham.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW!

I don't know the different breeds of Rollers, but that one is a BEAUTY! Such a stunning bird! I know "bald" means that white cap on his head. I just keep picturing a head with no feathers!    

All the others are looking like they are certainly enjoying themselves! You have lovely birds, Paul!

Best to you all with

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a handsome and friendly pigeon! He or she must be one of your favorites!

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Very pretty bird. I have quite a few baldhead rollers myself--it's my favorite roller color pattern. I have baldheads in almond, red, various shades of yellow and black.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Aww looks just like my Violet. A bald headed roller huh? Is that what she is? Well we just won't tell HER that, don't want her to get all self concious now do we?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sure does stand up straight and proud!

Pidgey


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

This bird rolls like a nutter lol.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

my roller like never rolled!


----------

